# 1987 Sentra help!!



## Welkruh (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum and I have an 87 Sentra SE with a factory engine. I am trying to find out if anyone knows what engine do the SE models have and what engines are compatible to replace them with, and what the best engine to replace it with is. I'll post pictures if needed

THANKS


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Coupe, right? Then, E16i (or GA16i).

Yeah, post up some pics.

Was it made in the US or Japan? What's the first (3) letter(s) of your VIN?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If my memory is right, all '87 Sentra SE's were the "sport coupe" hatchback, which would give it the E16i four-cylinder with throttle-body fuel injection. The E16i was a very easy engine to work on, practical and good on gas...but not much if you are looking for power. The E-series engine was available a lot of years, in several displacements, but the throttle body injection was limited to the '87-'88 Sentra sport coupe, Sentra AWD wagon and the Pusar NX (non-SE models) in the US. If you want to stick with the stock transmission and wiring harness, the E16i is your sole option. If you are looking for performance, the CA16DE and CA18DE came in these in other countries, but require the transmission/wiring harness/ECM and you "may" have to fabricate mounts. They are also getting hard to locate. The GA16i was available in this model in '89-'90, but it wasn't much in performance. The GA16DE is slightly better. If you want serious performance, the SR20 engines are usually the way to go. There are multiple versions with the SR20DE being the only one sold in the US. As with other choices, you'll need the ECM, wiring harness, mounts. It's a lot of work and money, but if that's what your after, there should be enough info regarding the different swaps available on the web. I believe all of the sport coupes sold in the US were made in Japan.


----------



## [email protected] (1 mo ago)

hello everyone looking to see if any one knows the relays that are by the ignition coil on a 87 Nissan Sentra 5 speed. appreciated any help.


----------

